# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Looking for CC

## OtisMcRainbow

I suppose I posted in the wrong forum the first time. I would like some CC on my works. Feel free to go through my DA and pull a something else up to give Crit on if you like.

I need to stop slacking and start working again :/  I'm just going to toss these out here because they are my two favorites, and hopefully they may inspire me to do more.

--Homeward Bound--


-My Dreams...-

----------

